# TiVo to DTA adapter IR cable



## Ejs3tech

Listed on Ebay is an IR Blaster / Adapter cable for S2 or S1 Tivos to direct connect to DTA boxes without the need of glue on IR Blaster emitter cables.

This direct connect adapter cable give your Series 1 or Series 2 TiVo channel/recording control ability over your Comcast DTA or Verizon Fios* box.

Per the Ebay add:
Known compatibility with the following Cable Equipment:

DC50x (Pace DTA)
DCI 1011 (Thomson/Comcast)
DCI 105COM1(Thomson/Comcast)
RNG110 (Pace/Comcast)
DCX 3200M P2 ( Motorola/Comcast)
Cisco DTA30 (Comcast)
Suddenlink Digitalink DC732
Motorola QIP7100-p2 (Verizon FiOS)*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320569858390

These are well built and are very reliable.


----------

